# How often do you usually play games?



## Chocolate_Cookie (Oct 3, 2012)

I regularly play games during mid-day to about mid-night! I suppose that's pretty much sad for a 18 year old! 
How often do you play games? It would be interesting to know....


----------



## Jake (Oct 3, 2012)

It honestly depends. If i'm in a gaming mood then often. 
I can go weeks with out playing games, I don't find it that hard.

But when I am playing something I generally spend all my time playing it.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 4, 2012)

Can't say for sure. Not as much as I used to.

Years ago I would play games.. well, pretty much exactly like you mentioned ChC. So I was your age.. maybe you play less the older you get?


----------



## Chocolate_Cookie (Oct 4, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Can't say for sure. Not as much as I used to.
> 
> Years ago I would play games.. well, pretty much exactly like you mentioned ChC. So I was your age.. maybe you play less the older you get?



Hm....I suppose you're right there. The more you grow older, the more you grow out of games. However I seem to be doing the opposite!


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 4, 2012)

Well, I go through periods of playing games all at random times. See, when I get a new game, I'll play it to death, hours and hours a day, but then eventually if I complete the game or get bored of it, I won't play any games for a while. It's not that I don't have any games to play, it's just that I like to spend my time doing other things during that period of nothing-ness, like watching anime or something.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 4, 2012)

I guess whenever I really have nothing to do. Usually on weekends or at night when I want to Minecraft or something. Too much to do to invest all of my time into video games now.


----------



## Princess (Oct 4, 2012)

Erryday B)


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 4, 2012)

Everyday...


----------



## PinkPeacoat (Oct 4, 2012)

Once every 1-3 days for an hour or two is pretty average for me. Although I usually leave my 3DS on and put it on my desk so I just randomly pick it up and play for ten minutes.... You know.


----------



## Pichu441 (Oct 6, 2012)

Maybe 7 hours per day.


----------



## SockHead (Oct 6, 2012)

Everyday to every other day. I'm starting to lose interest in games though. Maybe because I'm getting older, or the games coming out now just suck. I usually tend to get the same types of games too. Whatever though, I still love video games.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 6, 2012)

all day everyday all night everynight

lets go lets go lets go


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 6, 2012)

About every other day. Just too much other stuff to do


----------



## Kyle (Oct 7, 2012)

2 hours a day usually


----------



## WendyThomas (Oct 15, 2012)

Whenever I feel bored or stressed out, I use to play games. I don?t have much time for gaming, due to my busy schedule.


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 15, 2012)

Depends on what is out to play. Right now I'm not too glued to any specific game (I was playing Torchlight II everyday in mass amounts for its first week), but that ended. Right now I'm just dabbling casually...so every other day for shortish periods. When Skyrim came out my life ended for a week as well.


----------



## Dylab (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh 1 hour a day maybe


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 15, 2012)

About 3-4 times a week, and usually for about 2 hours each.


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 15, 2012)

Wish there were more hours in the day lol


----------



## saratoga (Oct 21, 2012)

I am pretty busy with school but I'll still put in like 20 minutes after dinner to just mess around in whatever I'm playing (Rune Factory 4 at the moment).


----------



## Trundle (Oct 21, 2012)

Around 1-2 hours a day.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 21, 2012)

I game for quite a few hours every day. But then again, I don't have a job yet. Though I usually spend most of my time talking to my boyfriend over IMs so my gaming is usually only a 3 or 4 hour thing at the most when it's all added up.


----------



## demoness (Oct 21, 2012)

I have to do a type of chest therapy in the morning so I pass the time away by turning on the PS3 or what ever system I have running for about an hour.  Then I play an additional hour to give Officer Berri time to wake up, get dressed and do whatever she has to do in the morning before we spend time together.  So about two hours a day.


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 22, 2012)

When I'm in the mood. I'll usually do nothing or do homework. Otherwise I'll be on the XBox360


----------



## Elliot (Oct 22, 2012)

With lots of quizzes, tests, homeworks, and projects, I barely have any more time to play. I go on skype for basically the night, chatting with friends, but i play games for around 30-mins - 1 hr each day at most. On saturday it goes to 2-3 hrs.


----------



## Lyssa (Oct 22, 2012)

Everyday I make time to game.... I do go to work - but when I come home/before work I squeeze in time for games... so like.... I spend A LOT of time playing video games. An "unhealthy" amount I guess. IDC though X'D


----------



## blumiere (Oct 22, 2012)

A couple hours a week now. Even when it's a game I like, I'm not really in the mood to play. But this happens every few months. Same with reading, TV, drawing, and crafts- I go through phases of hobbies and that hobby is ALL I'll think about. 

(Just wait 'til ACJO comes out, I'll be a video game playing fiend from dawn to dusk!)


----------



## Cartoty (Oct 22, 2012)

10 hours a week on average. My job and studying take up most of my time now.
I recently sold my N64, Gamecube, Wii, DS, 3DS (North American), PSP, PS Vita, PS2, and PS3. Now I only have a Japanese 3DS, so selling all of those kept me from playing too many games. Now I can focus on more important things.


----------



## Chikadi (Oct 25, 2012)

Well working, full time student, and having studio work outside classes...it's hard to say. Maybe at least 5 hours a week? But if there's a game I'm really into, I could play it almost every day xD


----------



## Treasu(red) (Oct 29, 2012)

When I was 17, 18, 19 everyday. It was a good way to take a break from studying. Now that I'm a college grad, and just working full time I play maybe every two days or so. When Skyrim out I disappeared from society for roughly 3 weeks solid, playing it the second I got home from work until late at night.  Archery was the bomb.

Edit: I'll likely do the same when ACNL comes out!


----------



## TrainerRosie (Nov 3, 2012)

I usually play all the time (once my homework was done) since I had nothing else to do since all my friends are at school and don't live nearby. (and I'm too lazy to go to them ) So I don't play on a schedule, I just play until I get bored and go to sleep.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 5, 2012)

Too much XD I'll play for most of the day.


----------



## Caius (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't play games much anymore. Most of what I play is for the benefit of my roommate knowing a story that I really like so that I have someone to talk to about it.


----------

